# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Cần hướng dẫn mua máy tính!

## hong nt

Bạn nào hứớng dẫn hộ mình mua 1 bộ máy tính để bàn chơi game tốt. Giá tầm 6->6.5tr.
Bạn mình kêu nên mua máy có chip core 2 duo, hdd thì 160gb la dc rồi.

----------


## phukienplus

6 tr mà yêu cầu dữ, hay là mua máy cũ cũng đc, chon cái máy còn tốt là đc

----------


## lephiet

6tr là dc cục CPU C2D 2.8 và HDD 160G rùi
ok ra tiệm nhờ nó le6nc ấu hình cho

----------


## tienhuy111

bạn mua main tầm 2tr + cpu 2tr + card vga 1,2tr + HDD160g 800k + ram2g 500k +2Fan 80k + CDRom 200k = 6,72tr

----------


## thuhongnt

6tr5 mà mua máy chơi Game , xài Core 2duo là hơi khó à nha, thêm chừng 1tr nữa thì dễ tính hơn. Cấu hình tham khảo nè: Main Giga ES2L , CPU E7400 (2.8Ghz), Ram 2GB Kingmax, HDD 160 Samsung, Case nguồn 450W, Key+ Mouse Mitsumi, DVD LG, LCD Samsung 733NW. Nếu ngon nữa thì chơi thêm cái Card màn hình chừng 70 USD nữa . Muốn rẻ thì qua Hoàn LOng mua là giá tốt nhất, mấy chỗ khác kể cả Phng Vũ giá luôn cao hơn Hoàn Long, mình so sánh thử rồi , bộ máy như vậy nếu mua mấy chỗ khác thì sẽ mắc hơn Hoàn Long chừng 100 ngàn tới 250 ngàn.....

----------


## wassing123

cấu hình như vậy mà 6triệu rưỡi hả bạn.Có nổ quá ko.hịc.Nếu đc như vậy mai mình sẽ chuyển qua chỗ cậu bảo lấy hàng luôn

----------


## vanthangicom

Theo mình thì nên mua con DUO là được rồi, nếu muốn chơi game tốt thì bạn lắp 2 cây 1GB là đủ rồi. nếu có tiền thì lắp thêm card màn hình 256 MB chơi rất tốt

----------


## hoa nam anh

GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L
1.008.250 VND


Intel Core 2 Duo - E7400 (2.8GHz) -Box
2.201.500 VND





2GB DDRam 2 Kingmax 
535,440 VND





320GB Western Sata 2
881.600 VND




CASE 450W - 24pins Enjoy B1
347.700 VND





MITSUMI 
118.784 VND





DVD – 16X LG 
328.512 VND




Tổng tiền: 4,886,881

----------


## thanhtrung

Mấy anh xem em tính mua vậy được chưa.Cấu hình này dủ choi game tôt chứ.Còn thiếu cái gì kô.
Tiện thể em hỏi luôn cái này, nếu mình mua vậy thì người ta có lắp máy cho mình hok? Nếu kô thì anh nào chỉ em cách lắp luôn.Lắp có khó kô vậy? 
Mấy cái này em xem trên web của cửa hàng máy tính gần nhà em.
Nhiu đó gần 5tr mua thêm cái LCD 2tr nữa. Đủ 7tr



> 6tr5 mà mua máy chơi Game , xài Core 2duo là hơi khó à nha, thêm chừng 1tr nữa thì dễ tính hơn. Cấu hình tham khảo nè: Main Giga ES2L , CPU E7400 (2.8Ghz), Ram 2GB Kingmax, HDD 160 Samsung, Case nguồn 450W, Key+ Mouse Mitsumi, DVD LG, LCD Samsung 733NW. Nếu ngon nữa thì chơi thêm cái Card màn hình chừng 70 USD nữa . Muốn rẻ thì qua Hoàn LOng mua là giá tốt nhất, mấy chỗ khác kể cả Phng Vũ giá luôn cao hơn Hoàn Long, mình so sánh thử rồi , bộ máy như vậy nếu mua mấy chỗ khác thì sẽ mắc hơn Hoàn Long chừng 100 ngàn tới 250 ngàn.....


 ít hơn anh này 500k

----------


## fpicseo

Mua cả bộ máy (tức là cả CPU và monitor) mà. Mình ko am hiểu về phần cứng lắm nhưng theo mình để chơi game thì cấu hình thế này có lẽ là ổn rồi (Thực ra thì chính là CPU nhà mình đó mà):
1. Main: G31
2. Chip: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E200 @ 2.80GHz.
3. Ram: 2.00 Gb
4. Ổ cứng: Không cần thiết phải nhiều quá đến mức 320Gb mà bạn post đâu. Chỉ cần 80Gb là quá đủ rồi. Bạn chia ra làm 3 Partition. Một là ổ C (ổ hệ thống đó mà). Nên để khoảng 20Gb để hệ thống hoạt động tốt. Hai là ổ D (để bạn cài đặt các software nên đó) khoảng 30Gb. Và cuối cùng là ổ E (để chứa "kho báu" của bạn đó mà) cũng khoảng 30Gb. Chỉ cần như vậy là máy bạn chạy game tuyệt vời rồi.
5. Nguồn: Có thể là loại 550W.
6. CD-Rom: Mình dùng loại TSST corp CDW/DVD SH-M522C (Đọc VCD, DVD và ghi VCD).
7. Mấy thứ lặt vặt như bàn phím, chuột.
8. Màn hình thì tuỳ vào túi tiền mà lựa chọn thui.
*Nếu bạn là 1 game thủ khủng thì có thể lắp thêm card3D. Mấy thứ trên là linh kiện của máy nhà mình và mình chơi tất cả các loại game online đến giờ vẫn chưa có j` ko vừa lòng. Thân!

----------


## handucquan

Bạn BBK decon cho mình hỏi về mã con chip Pentium dual CPU 200 2.8GHZ .Mình chưa thấy con chip dual đầu E có mã như vậy, bạn có thể chi mình tư liệu tham khảo không.

----------


## thangvigreenland

> Bạn BBK decon cho mình hỏi về mã con chip Pentium dual CPU 200 2.8GHZ .Mình chưa thấy con chip dual đầu E có mã như vậy, bạn có thể chi mình tư liệu tham khảo không.


Anh nghĩ em nói dóc ak`. Em có ảnh nè:
http://img223.imageshack.us/i/89217320.png/
Em xem trong computer rùi chép lại thui chứ có ý j` đâu.

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

Kô ai trả lời câu hỏi của em à.



> Mấy anh xem em tính mua vậy được chưa.Cấu hình này dủ choi game tôt chứ.Còn thiếu cái gì kô.
> Tiện thể em hỏi luôn cái này, nếu mình mua vậy thì người ta có lắp máy cho mình hok? Nếu kô thì anh nào chỉ em cách lắp luôn.Lắp có khó kô vậy?

----------


## phunudep123

co chu E dau tien nghi la chip do co 2 nhan,kon chip core 2 duo thi la chip 4 nhan,cai chip E ma ban dinh mua choi game tot,ban co the mua them card man hinh 3D thi choi game cang tot

----------


## bietthugeleximco

Hôk ai giúp mình àh.Mình định tự lắp máy.Cũng xem nhiều tài liệu hướng dẫn rồi nhưng sợ như thế có mạo hiểm lắm kô.kô ai wan tâm giúp mình vụ này ah.

----------


## vgreen23

mình cũng đang tính mua 1 máy khoảng giá đó với cấu hình như vậy
Cấu hình như vậy ráp là ok chứ, bạn nào bik thì trả lời giúp
sẵn tiện cho mình hỏi mấy tiệm sửa vi tính có nhận linh kiện để ráp cho mình ko vậy, tại mình ko rành về máy tính lắm mà cũng chưa từng ráp máy bao h

----------


## thewitcher13

Cái main GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L nó có card màn hình tích hợp sẵn trên board là bao nhiêu Mb vậy?Có loại nào có VGA sẵn mà tốt kô.Mình cũng định chơi game 3D mà thấy card màn hình người ta bán đắt wa.

----------

